# HR24 for $109.99 at Amazon



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/o/asin/B003LQIQU6/00--20/


----------



## clb4g9 (Sep 24, 2007)

Beat me to it  Great price....


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jzig beat you both to posting this 
jzig's post


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Posted here, earlier: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186410


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not everyone can see that thread Sigma.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

review section said:


> Still not a TiVo


Thank God for small favors, am I right?!


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

trh said:


> jzig beat you both to posting this
> jzig's post


Perhaps. But this price clearly deserves its own thread.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Not everyone can see that thread Sigma.


Oooh yeah...Oops! Well, they should become club members.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Boston Fan said:


> http://www.amazon.com/o/asin/B003LQIQU6/00--20/


I don't see lease on that page.

Is this a owned box then?

If not you may a have a good court case with amazon over the ETF.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Is this a owned box then?


No, it is a lease.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

[email protected] them, I just bought one off amazon about 2 months ago, now look at the price... oops I didn't follow my on words, 'that one should not look at a product after purchase because you will always find it cheaper, especially electronics.'

Oh well... maybe I will replace one of my HR21-100 now. It's only a matter of time till that bites the dust like the other HR21-100.

Now that Woot is owned by Amazon, do you think they would have this on there (on woot) It could happen!!!


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

How long do we have to activate it? I ask because I am moving in March, and would like to activate it when I move, but would love to pick this one up now at this price.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

30 days I think.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Not everyone can see that thread Sigma.


Why can't they see that Thread???


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

richierich said:


> Why can't they see that Thread???


The deal is gone - it's now $196.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like all the cheap ones have been snagged. Available from a different seller now for $175.98 + $20.56 shipping.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

And I paid over $300 for mine awhile back when they First came out.

Oh well, it costs alot to be Cutting Edge.


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks to this post I did some searching on Amazon, and under "Buy New - $175.98" It says "12 new: $99" I clicked the $99 link which the second posting was for the CyberEStore.

So I went to the CyberEStore at Amazon and searched again for HR24 and nothing is there. Then I clicked the DIRECTV link on the left and side and it magically appeared. So I pulled the trigger. Only $120 after shipping.

Now I'm waiting to see if I get a "we're sorry, that item is out of stock" email. I will let you know if/when it shows up!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

njohn2121 said:


> Thanks to this post I did some searching on Amazon, and under "Buy New - $175.98" It says "12 new: $99" I clicked the $99 link which the second posting was for the CyberEStore.
> 
> So I went to the CyberEStore at Amazon and searched again for HR24 and nothing is there. Then I clicked the DIRECTV link on the left and side and it magically appeared. So I pulled the trigger. Only $120 after shipping.
> 
> Now I'm waiting to see if I get a "we're sorry, that item is out of stock" email. I will let you know if/when it shows up!


 You'll find that more than likely it is an H24 receiver not an HR24 despite what your order confirmation shows. It's happened to others already. Seems Amazon screwed up somewhere.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Boston Fan said:


> Looks like all the cheap ones have been snagged. Available from a different seller now for $175.98 + $20.56 shipping.


 A bunch of the "cheap ones" were actually H24's not HR's. Not sure about the ORIGINAL $109 one though although I think that too may have been an error. The other Marketplace ones were as others have had their orders canceled. This was the message from the Marketplace seller:

"Very sorry, but somehow Amazon had changed the heading model for this receiver, it started out as a H24 several weeks ago when I first listed on it. As you can see in my description it is a price for the H24 HD model with no DVR built in. Plus if you look at all the wide range of prices listed other sellers have the same issue. I can not sell them at that price, because they cost me over $170.00 each just to get one to you. I hope you understand that I will need to cancel the order. I do apologize, but it is Amazon who made this change on the item and I am just now catching the problem. Thank you,"


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

I completely understand what you are saying, but why doesn't this show up in any of the reviews that people received the incorrect one? I will wage this war with the seller/Amazon when the time arrives. I wasn't really holding my breath anyway; you know the "if it seems too good to be true....."

I guess I'll be the guinea pig on this one.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

njohn2121 said:


> why doesn't this show up in any of the reviews that people received the incorrect one?


 They didn't RECEIVE the wrong one, the order was simply CANCELED by the seller (as per the email I posted in my last message). This has only been this price for 24hrs. I don't think anyone would have gotten the wrong one YET even if it was shipped incorrectly. Good luck. Maybe you'll get lucky?

Checkout "CyberEStore" now. It has the H24-700 receiver (not DVR) for $275!!


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

"TBlazer07" said:


> They didn't RECEIVE the wrong one, the order was simply CANCELED by the seller (as per the email I posted in my last message). This has only been this price for 24hrs. I don't think anyone would have gotten the wrong one YET even if it was shipped incorrectly. Good luck. Maybe you'll get lucky?
> 
> Checkout "CyberEStore" now. It has the H24-700 receiver (not DVR) for $275!!


Mine shipped out last night and will be here on Monday. I'll find out then. Mine was from Walt's TV and fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

wallybarthman said:


> Mine shipped out last night and will be here on Monday. I'll find out then. Mine was from Walt's TV and fulfilled by Amazon.


I called Walt's and was assured that what was shipped was H24's not HR24's. They told me they do not even have HR24's in stock. I called Amazon and was told it was too late to cancel the order and my choices were to refuse the delivery or to get a prepaid return label and return it. Unfortunately there seems to be no way to hold them to the price since it was a mistake.


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

bflora said:


> I called Walt's and was assured that what was shipped was H24's not HR24's. They told me they do not even have HR24's in stock. I called Amazon and was told it was too late to cancel the order and my choices were to refuse the delivery or to get a prepaid return label and return it. Unfortunately there seems to be no way to hold them to the price since it was a mistake.


That's a disappointment but not a surprise. We shouldn't be charged for the return shipping though.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

FWIW. The H24 is sweet. If you already have a couple DVRs, and MRV, it would make a great addition. Can do anything through MRV that a DVR can, except VOD.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Are there any audio drop outs with this receiver?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

betterdan said:


> Are there any audio drop outs with this receiver?


One of at least two sources of drop outs is not caused by the receiver but problems in the encode/decode of the data stream. As such, there is no reason that H24 would not suffer from the same issues.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

betterdan said:


> Are there any audio drop outs with this receiver?


Most of the Audio Dropouts Or Loss of Dolby Digital Audio Sync has been with the HR24-500.

I meant as opposed to the HR24-100 or HR24-200.

Whatever it needs to be Corrected and Soon. I can't imagine what is taking this long to diagnose the problem and to fix it.

Mind Boggling unless they are not reading this forum at all or don't care!!!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> Most of the Audio Dropouts Or Loss of Dolby Digital Audio Sync has been with the HR24-500.


Tell that to my HR20-700, HR21-100 and HR20-100.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

hasan said:


> One of at least two sources of drop outs is not caused by the receiver but problems in the encode/decode of the data stream. As such, there is no reason that H24 would not suffer from the same issues.


Yea I should have known. I suffer from this crap with my HR20-700 and was hoping somehow the new one didn't. No reason at all for me to get anything different then if they all suck in regards to this problem.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Most of the Audio Dropouts Or Loss of Dolby Digital Audio Sync has been with the HR24-500.

I meant as opposed to the HR24-100 or HR24-200.

Whatever it needs to be Corrected and Soon. I can't imagine what is taking this long to diagnose the problem and to fix it.

Mind Boggling unless they are not reading this forum at all or don't care!!!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> Most of the Audio Dropouts Or Loss of Dolby Digital Audio Sync has been with the HR24-500.
> 
> I meant as opposed to the HR24-100 or HR24-200.
> 
> ...


....or, the problem really is that hard to fix (the external one related to the encode/decode problem). That could involve wholesale changes in external hardware, or custom fixes, or whatever. In any case, they have not been able to fix it, and they are well aware of the problem and are purportedly working on it. (without much success, I might add)

There is at least one ginormous thread about audio drop-outs in general, and one can find the non-24 series issue discussed in all its glory in that thread.


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

Deep down my gut says I will be recieving an H24 in lieu of an HR24, I'm not disputing that. But the eternal optimist in me went to CyberEStore.com and found that their website says they don't even have any H24s only HR24s.

But it also says they are $189.00 :nono:

Here's to wishful thinking yet realizing I'm going to get hosed in the long run because I'm that naive. Knowing that they have HR24s in stock, do I have any legal leg to stand on because that was the advertised price, or can they simply blame Amazon.com for an incorrect posting and get away with it? My guess would be the latter.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I think it would involve replacing all the statmux encoders across the board, and after speaking with an engineer at our local ABC station, which uses one (mpeg2 flavor) for their HD main channel, and two subchannels in SD, the costs are out of this world...so I would imagine the Mpeg4 version would be worse. He also said something about mpeg4 missing the built in video/audio sync in the protocol, one of the things allowing it to achieve better compression, although I am not up on that stuff.

In any case, Im thinking it would cost DirecTv a lot of money to do it, and they may not be able to do it at all, if the receiver hardware/software is tied into the encoder hardware/software, without replacing all the hardware in the field.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, back about 4 years ago HDNET had the same Audio Problem and it turned out that Directv had a Newer Version of the Encoder/Decoder than the HDNET Version so they were out of Sync or Not Compatible (or backwards compatible) so finally they both got the same Version of the Encoder/Decoder and the Problem went away.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

njohn2121 said:


> Knowing that they have HR24s in stock, do I have any legal leg to stand on because that was the advertised price, or can they simply blame Amazon.com for an incorrect posting and get away with it? My guess would be the latter.


 No, pricing mistakes are a "given" online and Amazon states so in their terms that they are not responsible as does virtually every e-tailer on the web. It has already been determined by a number of buyers who have either called, received emails or had shipments already shipped that it is an H24 not an HR24.

The old saying of "if it seems to good to be true then it probably is" seems to apply to this item as well.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Apr 6, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> No, pricing mistakes are a "given" online and Amazon states so in their terms that they are not responsible as does virtually every e-tailer on the web. It has already been determined by a number of buyers who have either called, received emails or had shipments already shipped that it is an H24 not an HR24.


At least for Amazon's own items (as opposed to Marketplace ones), I'm almost positive the CS reps have access to a secret rating system like DirecTV's "hearts". I purchased a Sirius SRH2000 for $58.89 (mis-priced, list is $399.99; Crutchfield $249.99). They had to go get one (took 6 weeks), but while orders from other customers were being canceled, they processed mine. Similarly, UPS misplaced a $5K printer I bought from Amazon, and when I called, they said "No problem, we'll overnight you another one, and if the first one ever shows up, just refuse it". No hold on my credit card or anything. Of course, I've been an Amazon customer for at least 13 years (the oldest order confirmation I can find is dated September 8th, 1997 but my email archives are not complete prior to that date) and I've spent a disturbingly large amount of money there.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Terry Kennedy said:


> At least for Amazon's own items (as opposed to Marketplace ones), I'm almost positive the CS reps have access to a secret rating system like DirecTV's "hearts". I purchased a Sirius SRH2000 for $58.89 (mis-priced, list is $399.99; Crutchfield $249.99). They had to go get one (took 6 weeks), but while orders from other customers were being canceled, they processed mine. Similarly, UPS misplaced a $5K printer I bought from Amazon, and when I called, they said "No problem, we'll overnight you another one, and if the first one ever shows up, just refuse it". No hold on my credit card or anything. Of course, I've been an Amazon customer for at least 13 years (the oldest order confirmation I can find is dated September 8th, 1997 but my email archives are not complete prior to that date) and I've spent a disturbingly large amount of money there.


 I've been with them since they opened online as well. The $ amount in merchandise I have purchased from them over the years has got to be in the low 6 figures (lots of big ticket items). I've NEVER returned anything to them. About 6 months ago I ordered a "price mistake" laptop hard drive for $29 that should have been over $100 from their regular site not marketplace. It was canceled before ordering. The best I could get out of them was a $5 gift code. You got lucky (or found a CSR who broke the rules). As far as swapping damaged/missing stuff, they are great about that. Don't forget, they have your credit card number should you not return it even though they didn't authorize it for the replacement.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

$274.98 as of right now.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Terry Kennedy said:


> At least for Amazon's own items (as opposed to Marketplace ones), I'm almost positive the CS reps have access to a secret rating system like DirecTV's "hearts". I purchased a Sirius SRH2000 for $58.89 (mis-priced, list is $399.99; Crutchfield $249.99). They had to go get one (took 6 weeks), but while orders from other customers were being canceled, they processed mine. Similarly, UPS misplaced a $5K printer I bought from Amazon, and when I called, they said "No problem, we'll overnight you another one, and if the first one ever shows up, just refuse it". No hold on my credit card or anything. Of course, I've been an Amazon customer for at least 13 years (the oldest order confirmation I can find is dated September 8th, 1997 but my email archives are not complete prior to that date) and I've spent a disturbingly large amount of money there.


I have you beat by a year on Amazon. 

August 5, 1996
* Order Number: 1696-6703538-040115
* Shipping Speed: Standard Shipping
* Order Total: $37.59
* The Princeton Review : Best 309 Colleges, 1997 : The Buyer's Guide to

You can access a record of every order you've ever made on Amazon.

Go to "Your Account" on the first page
click on "View Open Orders"
"select different orders to view" is a pull down menu
scroll down to the bottom to see your first order


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Items Ordered Price 
1 of: DIRECTV HR24D500 Plus HR24 High Definition DVR 
Condition: New
Sold by: ELECTRONICS "R" US (seller profile)
$99.95
We'll see.................


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, I got my $109 "DVR" this morning. Except it is an H24, not an HR24. :nono2:


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Items Ordered Price
> 1 of: DIRECTV HR24D500 Plus HR24 High Definition DVR
> Condition: New
> Sold by: ELECTRONICS "R" US (seller profile)
> ...


 ELECTRONICS "R" US: Please advise if you ordered an H24 OR HR24
Me: HR24
ELECTRONICS "R" US: Thank you HR24 will ship on Nov 13, 2010


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

Also received my HR24 today and it was a H24. Going back to Amazon monday. Oh well. Not too broken hearted. Too good to be true!

Michael.


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> No, pricing mistakes are a "given" online and Amazon states so in their terms that they are not responsible as does virtually every e-tailer on the web. It has already been determined by a number of buyers who have either called, received emails or had shipments already shipped that it is an H24 not an HR24.
> 
> The old saying of "if it seems to good to be true then it probably is" seems to apply to this item as well.


Well, just as you predicted, I got my cancellation notice. Guess I'll keep my eyes open for the next too good to be true offer :lol:

At least I'm not going to have to deal with return shipping and all of that mess. The seller blamed it on Amazon, so just for giggles, I will see if Amazon will do anything because it is their mistake. Doubtful but it can't hurt to try!


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

DishTV at Amazon has em for 130 + 9 shipping if anyone is interested. It says its a 500 series unit


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> ELECTRONICS "R" US: Please advise if you ordered an H24 OR HR24
> Me: HR24
> ELECTRONICS "R" US: Thank you HR24 will ship on Nov 13, 2010


Your order has been shipped

Track your [e-mail address removed] Tracking number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
1 DIRECTV HR24 HD DVR UNIT 
Electronics R Us

We'll see what shows up.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Can someone change the title of the thread if these are not HR24s?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I WANT MORE said:


> Your order has been shipped
> 
> Track your [e-mail address removed] Tracking number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 1 DIRECTV HR24 HD DVR UNIT
> ...


Better yet, check your credit card. :lol:

Amazing though, you seem to be the only one who got one for that price. This deal was posted on some other "deal" boards and EVERYONE either had them canceled or got H24's they have to return.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

mobouser said:


> DishTV at Amazon has em for 130 + 9 shipping if anyone is interested. It says its a 500 series unit


BZZZZZZZ! Wrong. Read the description:


Seller: *Dish Tv DTH Receiver (Zee Network Hindi)* 
Seller Rating: Just Launched (Seller Profile)

 In Stock. Ships from CT, United States. Expedited shipping available. 
Domestic shipping rates and return policy. 
 *ZEE Dish Tv STB Box (Zenega) with 3 month platnium subscription *
It's not a DirecTV box of any kind.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> BZZZZZZZ! Wrong. Read the description:
> 
> 
> Seller: *Dish Tv DTH Receiver (Zee Network Hindi)*
> ...


Don't be too sure...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003LQIQU6/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=AHA7QW0P0GGR


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Don't be too sure...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003LQIQU6/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=AHA7QW0P0GGR


Amazon has been screwing up all the "cheap" HR24 ads in their marketplace. I'd bet this one is no exception. Going through 3 websites dozens of people ordered them but no one has yet to get one (except the 1 guy here who claims one on the way). They have all been canceled by the seller or shipped incorrect receivers (H24's). The $139 shipped price is more in the realm of reality then the others but still doubtful. The Marketplace description is what the SELLER puts in, the Amazon link you see (which Amazon adds not the seller) has been screwed up for the last 4-5 days. They are using the "standard" HR24 display page on all the ones that have been shipped wrong or canceled.


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

I got my "HR24" today - it was an H24. To their credit, Amazon has already issued me my return label and refund. 

I just ordered one from the market place that was $175.99 with shipping and the description said HR24-500. Cheaper than SolidSignal.


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

Wish they would have cancelled my order instead of shipping it. Tried to get them to send me the correctly ordered item and they said if it was Amazon selling it, they would have, but since it was Walt's TV they could just offer a refund.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Ordered one last Thursday and got an e-mail today explaining that it was the NOT an HR24 but an H24 instead, and asked if I still wanted it or if I wanted to cancel the order, I canceled.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> Your order has been shipped
> 
> Track your [e-mail address removed] Tracking number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 1 DIRECTV HR24 HD DVR UNIT
> ...


So has your HR24 showed up yet?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> So has your HR24 showed up yet?


FedEx tracking shows "out for delivery" today. Will report when she shows up this afternoon.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

When it sounds "too good to be true" it usually is!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wallybarthman said:


> I got my "HR24" today - it was an H24. To their credit, Amazon has already issued me my return label and refund.


Can't say I'm surprised.

I had a similar "bait and switch" experience with a GPS a few years back at Amazon.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> I had a similar "bait and switch" experience with a GPS a few years back at Amazon.


 I highly doubt this was an intentional "bait and switch."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> I highly doubt this was an intentional "bait and switch."


Intentional...probably no....common practice....hmmm...

In my case, a GPS was put on sale with all sorts of product model info, a photo, and feature information, only to have them ship an entirely different unit. I was told they mistakenly listed the wrong unit at that price. Sound familar?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Intentional...probably no....common practice....hmmm...
> 
> In my case, a GPS was put on sale with all sorts of product model info, a photo, and feature information, only to have them ship an entirely different unit. I was told they mistakenly listed the wrong unit at that price. Sound familar?


 Not really. In this case they were all coming from "market place" sellers THROUGH Amazon and not from Amazon inventory. The all had the proper description for the H24, in fact, some even said H24 but when you looked at it through the Amazon site search rather then through the Marketplace AMAZON attached a photo and title of HR24 HD DVR. This is because Amazon is now "helping" Marketplace sellers with full page layouts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> Not really. In this case they were all coming from "market place" sellers THROUGH Amazon and not from Amazon inventory. The all had the proper description for the H24, in fact, some even said H24 but when you looked at it through the Amazon site search rather then through the Marketplace AMAZON attached a photo and title of HR24 HD DVR. This is because Amazon is now "helping" Marketplace sellers with full page layouts.


Actually....that's not entirely true.

Amazon has liability, and in fact, sent a letter of apology and required the "market place seller" to send the correct device, which the did. The called it "misrepresentation" in the letter (as opposed to bait and switch).

Good to know they stand behind companies on a site with Amazon.com plastered everywhere, but this seems to happen often enough there that they are aware of things and address them.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

mluntz said:


> When it sounds "too good to be true" it usually is!





I WANT MORE said:


> FedEx tracking shows "out for delivery" today. Will report when she shows up this afternoon.


My wife and I are proud to announce the arrival or our newest addition that arrived this afternoon. 
The Fed Ex man delivered a beautiful black HR24-500 which we ordered from Electronics R Us through Amazon for the low low price of $99.95 + shipping. 
We are so proud and pleased. :

Was surprised to see (2) BBCs included. I don't recall them being included in my other 2.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I WANT MORE said:


> My wife and I are proud to announce the arrival or our newest addition that arrived this afternoon.
> The Fed Ex man delivered a beautiful black HR24-500 which we ordered from Electronics R Us through Amazon for the low low price of $99.95 + shipping.
> We are so proud and pleased.


Congrats.

Just don't bounce that baby too hard... :lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> My wife and I are proud to announce the arrival or our newest addition that arrived this afternoon.
> The Fed Ex man delivered a beautiful black HR24-500 which we ordered from Electronics R Us through Amazon for the low low price of $99.95 + shipping.
> We are so proud and pleased. :
> 
> Was surprised to see (2) BBCs included. I don't recall them being included in my other 2.


Great deal! If I could get HR24's for that price, I would upgrade both my HR22's.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

n3ntj said:


> Your title is misleading as that price is for an H24, not an HR24. Totally different unit... one is a DVR and one is not.


See posts 2 through 67.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> My wife and I are proud to announce the arrival or our newest addition that arrived this afternoon.
> The Fed Ex man delivered a beautiful black HR24-500 which we ordered from Electronics R Us through Amazon for the low low price of $99.95 + shipping.
> We are so proud and pleased. :
> 
> Was surprised to see (2) BBCs included. I don't recall them being included in my other 2.


Looks like that price isn't valid anymore. I just searched for the HR24 and found none anywhere that low.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I WANT MORE said:


> My wife and I are proud to announce the arrival or our newest addition that arrived this afternoon.
> The Fed Ex man delivered a beautiful black HR24-500 which we ordered from Electronics R Us through Amazon for the low low price of $99.95 + shipping.
> We are so proud and pleased. :
> 
> Was surprised to see (2) BBCs included. I don't recall them being included in my other 2.


 Amazing ... you are the only one out of dozens who have posted about this "deal" on 3 different message boards who actually got the correct one. The fact that it included BBC's is strange though. Was it "pre-used?"


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

n3ntj said:


> Looks like that price isn't valid anymore. I just searched for the HR24 and found none anywhere that low.


 You're a bit late to the party. :lol:


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Amazing ... you are the only one out of dozens who have posted about this "deal" on 3 different message boards who actually got the correct one. The fact that it included BBC's is strange though. Was it "pre-used?"


No. Brand new. It was the D model that has been discussed. Had all the typical cables, phone, composite, etc. It also had the two BBCs and an HDMI cable. 
I thought when I received the email asking if I ordered an H24 or HR24 that I would get the HR.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> You're a bit late to the party. :lol:


Apparently.


----------

